# My first Scotch



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

Add scotch to the list of tastes I've cultivated (cigars and coffee already made the cut).

The story is, I had the strangest urge to buy a bottle of scotch yesterday. I have never in my 25 years bought a bottle of liquor for myself... just never cared for the stuff. Beer was my go-to if I wanted alcohol.

Well, cancel that.

Got myself a bottle of Glevlivet 12 single malt, and when I had my first glass I didn't think I'd make it. I'd heard words like "smooth" and "creamy" describing it, but it's still a glass of liqour :nod:

But, like they say about scotch, the second attempt is better than the first. In my case, markedly so. I can actually enjoy the flavor.

So, that's my first scotch. What's your story?


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Mine is much like yours. Spent to much time here on puff and heard about people talking about scotch and decided to give it a try. Purchased a small bottle of glenfiddich 12. Sat down with a stogie and loaded a glass with ice.

WOW that stuff is just not for me. I thought I was drinking rocket fuel. I tried it again a few months later and it still is not for me. I'll try to get through the small bottle (375ml) by the years end...but I might be drowning it in coke. 

I keep reading about people trying new scotch or boubon and raving about it. So I go over to my little bottle and think i'll give it a try. Take a small sniff and WHEW I ain't drinking it. Then a few weeks pass and I get curiouse again, take a sniff and....nope still nothing that pleases me. Hahaha maybe i'm not pushing myself enough but oh well.


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol, yup, I had to try again last night... if I'd waited it probably would've been the same story.


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

I was thinking about getting a bottle of scotch for my 21st to enjoy with a premium cigar, since apparently they go well together lol but after reading this im kinda second guessing it, but i dunno the way they describe them sure does make them sound good lol


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Jordan303 said:


> So I go over to my little bottle and think i'll give it a try. Take a small sniff and WHEW I ain't drinking it. Then a few weeks pass and I get curiouse again, take a sniff and....nope still nothing that pleases me. Hahaha maybe i'm not pushing myself enough but oh well.


Too bad we're not neighbors, I'd drink it for you. :drum:


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Jordan303 said:


> Mine is much like yours. Spent to much time here on puff and heard about people talking about scotch and decided to give it a try. Purchased a small bottle of glenfiddich 12. Sat down with a stogie and loaded a glass with ice.
> 
> WOW that stuff is just not for me. I thought I was drinking rocket fuel. I tried it again a few months later and it still is not for me. I'll try to get through the small bottle (375ml) by the years end...but I might be drowning it in coke.
> 
> I keep reading about people trying new scotch or boubon and raving about it. So I go over to my little bottle and think i'll give it a try. Take a small sniff and WHEW I ain't drinking it. Then a few weeks pass and I get curiouse again, take a sniff and....nope still nothing that pleases me. Hahaha maybe i'm not pushing myself enough but oh well.


Hi Jordan:

I just want to emphasise that there are many kinds of whisky out there not just scotch. Part of the allure for scotch nuts I think is the differances in flavours between the 90+ working distilleries in Scotland. At the end of the day though, whisky is still 40% abv minimum, and it sounds from your reaction that the high alcohol content may be a barrier to enjoying the flavours.



Jeff989 said:


> I was thinking about getting a bottle of scotch for my 21st to enjoy with a premium cigar, since apparently they go well together lol but after reading this im kinda second guessing it, but i dunno the way they describe them sure does make them sound good lol


Hi Jeff:

I would recommend trying a brand at a bar before buying a bottle. Scotch is expensive these days and I wouldn't want you to be stuck with a bottle you don't like. Happened to me twice and then I got wise...


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Try some Jameson. Very smooth, easy to drink and tasty. In fact, maybe too smooth. Goes down easy, real easy. So easy, its easy to get bombed easily!

Another good and "cheap" booze that's great with cigars is E&J V.S.O.P Brandy. About $15. Try it cold, its great.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

My first bottle was Balvenie 12yr Double wood. You may like this better as it has a sweet finish due to the sherry barrels it is aged in.

Very smooth over a couple of cubes!


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Frodo said:


> Hi Jordan:
> 
> I just want to emphasise that there are many kinds of whisky out there not just scotch. Part of the allure for scotch nuts I think is the differances in flavours between the 90+ working distilleries in Scotland. At the end of the day though, whisky is still 40% abv minimum, and it sounds from your reaction that the high alcohol content may be a barrier to enjoying the flavours.


I think your absolutly right. I dont drink hard liquor and I find even wine has a strong alchohol content. Don't knw why I wanted to try scotch then hehe.

How long did it take to get over the alchohol burn? Like a bottle or 2?


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll be honest Scotch is not my favorite hard liquor, rum is. But I did decide to buy a bottle of Laphroaig Quarter Cask recently to give it a shot. First off, my wife thought it was about the most evil, vile stuff in the world. And that was just the smell of it. I however braved it and found it to be interesting. I drank it over ice, and found that as it sat in the ice longer it mellowed out and the flavor profile of it changed for the positive. I like it, but cannot say I love it. Will I buy another bottle? Not sure. I still love my Ron Zacapa rum too much.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Frodo said:


> Hi Jordan:
> 
> I just want to emphasise that there are many kinds of whisky out there not just scotch. Part of the allure for scotch nuts I think is the differances in flavours between the 90+ working distilleries in Scotland. At the end of the day though, whisky is still 40% abv minimum, and it sounds from your reaction that the high alcohol content may be a barrier to enjoying the flavours.





Jordan303 said:


> I think your absolutly right. I dont drink hard liquor and I find even wine has a strong alchohol content. Don't knw why I wanted to try scotch then hehe.
> 
> How long did it take to get over the alchohol burn? Like a bottle or 2?


Hi Jordan:

What happened to me was that I found whisky that had interesting flavours that rivited me and allowed me to look past the alcohol burn. Same thing happened with cigars. I couldn't deal with anything above medium-bodied until I tried a Fuente Anejo. Then I liked it so much I couldn't put it down. I can now enjoy an Opus - I couldn't before.

I would recommend trying an aged tawny (10yr) port. You can get a half-bottle at a reasonable price and would act as a stepping stone in terms of ABV (about 20% I think)


----------



## chicobrownbear (Aug 31, 2010)

I started out with The Famous Grouse. Very light in body and flavor, so good for Scotch newbs.

I now like the Islays. Laphroaig, and my most favorite, Ardbeg.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok. If the alcohol burn bothers you, you may not be sipping. Also, you are kind of supposed to mix it with water (and pretty much nothing else). You can go from a few drops to whatever. My mother in law likes it 50/50, I go about 1 part water 3 parts whisky. I find it to be great with some smokes, overpowering with others.


----------



## DFisk (Jul 27, 2010)

Scotch gives me the shivers. I did not like it at all when I had it.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> Ok. If the alcohol burn bothers you, you may not be sipping. Also, you are kind of supposed to mix it with water (and pretty much nothing else). You can go from a few drops to whatever. My mother in law likes it 50/50, I go about 1 part water 3 parts whisky. I find it to be great with some smokes, overpowering with others.


I couldn't agree more with this statement! A bit of water with your whisky does wonders to dull down the burn...


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

And really opens up the flavor. A fine single malt NEEDS water.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I think people mix up the single malt scotch and blended scotch all too often. To me, there's a world of difference between the two. My personal favorites is the Balvenie 15 year. Very smooth and great flavor. Scotch are like cigars. Some people like Highland over Islay or Speyside or vise versa. There are many profiles and you have to try each one to taste the difference.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Frodo said:


> Hi Jordan:
> 
> What happened to me was that I found whisky that had interesting flavours that rivited me and allowed me to look past the alcohol burn. Same thing happened with cigars. I couldn't deal with anything above medium-bodied until I tried a Fuente Anejo. Then I liked it so much I couldn't put it down. I can now enjoy an Opus - I couldn't before.
> 
> I would recommend trying an aged tawny (10yr) port. You can get a half-bottle at a reasonable price and would act as a stepping stone in terms of ABV (about 20% I think)


Thats a good idea. I just checked the lcbo website and they have a 200ml bottle for 13 bucks. I'll grab it tomorrow and give it a go.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I find the aged (>15 yrs) scotch easier to drink neat. Some of the younger ones I tend to drop a cube of ice in there to mellow out the sharp taste.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

my first bottle of scotch is this 12 year old macallan single malt. I have a glass with a couple ice cubes in it and it's great. I fear this may be my new vice after cigars...

i may need a new credit card...


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

I drink more than my fair share of scotch. For someone trying it for their first time, the trick will mostly be to take really, really small sips for your first glass or two. And by small I mean maybe a 20th of an ounce at a time. Think of it like tasting and not drinking, just let the tiny sip sit there. Don't worry about the "drinking" part, you'll want to drink more in a few minutes, promise. But at no time should you be wincing or feeling like you're taking a shot. 

Notice the peat-smoke flavors. Notice the saltiness. Breathing in after you've had a sip should taste different than breathing out. 

I tend to like sweet, salty, Speyside scotches. 
For a first time, I couldn't pick a better brand than Glenlivet 12. 
Do add water, or ice. This shouldn't be about respecting the scotch. It should be about enjoying the experience. Diluting isn't a crime.


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

EricF said:


> My first bottle was Balvenie 12yr Double wood. You may like this better as it has a sweet finish due to the sherry barrels it is aged in.
> 
> Very smooth over a couple of cubes!


I second this!! I'm a huge fan of the Doublewood... it's my fav!! I like it neat though.

Can never get enough and thankfully I can usually find it at a duty free when coming back from vacation.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't know about the rest of you but most of the things I enjoy now I couldn't stand when I was younger.
First beer-yeech! But I kept drinking it (gotta love peer pressure), now I brew my own and love the various styles.
First whiskey-god! my throat was on fire, again peer pressure, young macho guys at the bar drinking shots (oh to have a young liver again).
First cigar-tasted like bon fire and the next morning I wanted to sandpaper my mouth.

All these things I did not like the first couple of times trying them. Later, possibily after burning off my tender taste buds, I find I enjoy them. Love my single malts, favorite being Oban. Like the blended too, such as Famous Grouse. Like Crown, Ron Zacapa, etc. 

I'm not saying that some of you will ever like scotch or whiskey, tequilia or rum but some will over time.

Never again will tequilia pass my lips. Can't stand the stuff hate the flavor. Same goes for gin. Tried each many times over the years but after 20+ years I just don't care for them.

I'd say keep trying new things and you might hit upon something you like, it may take time (years) or not or maybe you just don't like something.

And, you know what? That's okay!


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

CaptainEnormous said:


> I drink more than my fair share of scotch. For someone trying it for their first time, the trick will mostly be to take really, really small sips for your first glass or two. And by small I mean maybe a 20th of an ounce at a time. Think of it like tasting and not drinking, just let the tiny sip sit there. Don't worry about the "drinking" part, you'll want to drink more in a few minutes, promise. But at no time should you be wincing or feeling like you're taking a shot.
> 
> Notice the peat-smoke flavors. Notice the saltiness. Breathing in after you've had a sip should taste different than breathing out.
> 
> ...


A lot of great, informative posts here, but Dave, you've hit the nail on the head with this tid bit.

I think the Livet 12 is a phenomenal place to start. My tastes have gone more peaty / Islay recently, and so, as someone mentioned above, the Ardberg and Laphroaig are turning into some of my favorites.

Something you mentioned that I wanted to expand on: A single malt scotch MUST be respected... and diluting it IS a crime. Having said that, however, a cube of ice (yes, ONE cube of ice) or a SPLASH of water do unlock many more flavors in the drink.

A nice single malt is very much like cigars... different distilleries have different flavor profiles, and some of them are very earthy, woody, musky... the same adjectives used to describe nice smokes.

Someone mentioned Jameson... GREAT friggin' irish whisky... smoooooooth as heck for the price and an all round flavorful drink.

One recommendation I'd like to throw out... The price is a little steep but I bit the bullet on a bottle of Glenmornagie Signet... Never had anything like it in my life... Espresso, dark chocolate... rich and bold... Amazing.









Ah... I shouldn't write this stuff at work... need to run back home for a drink now... and it's 3 in the afternoon!:beerchug:

Enjoy your adventure...

-SS


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Most beginners of scotch should start with the blends and stay away from the single malts until the taste is there. Starting with the single malts is like learning to swim in the deep end of the pool. It works but scares the $hit out ya.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Firedawg said:


> Most beginners of scotch should start with the blends and stay away from the single malts until the taste is there. Starting with the single malts is like learning to swim in the deep end of the pool. It works but scares the $hit out ya.


Interesting. Of the tastings that I've led, malt whiskies get more polarized reactions than blends but not nessisarily less enthusiasm. I've seen folks who have never tasted a malt whisky before react to an Ardbeg by thinking than a curtain has just been lifted. This reaction differs from cigars in that you have to build up a tolerance to full-bodied sticks in order to enjoy them. With Scotches it depends on what your preferred flavour profile is.

There is a train of thought that says it is easy to "get" the whiskies that are full of flavour but harder to come to terms with the shy, retiring ones such as Glenfiddich or An Cnoc which is why Glenfiddich is so easily dismissed by newbies to Scotch.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I just bought my first single malt last week, also Glenlivet 12yr. I've had blended Scotch before, mostly Johnny Walker. While it's not bad, it doesn't hold a candle to the Glenlivet!


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

I have purchased another bottle of Scotch: Longmorn 15 year old. What a great find!! Creamy, buttery smooth. Reminds me of great Cuban smokes. Unfortunately, it's out of production. I will have to skulk around and look for some more.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Tredegar said:


> I have purchased another bottle of Scotch: Longmorn 15 year old. What a great find!! Creamy, buttery smooth. Reminds me of great Cuban smokes. Unfortunately, it's out of production. I will have to skulk around and look for some more.


Sadly the replacement for this (Longmorn 16) is double the price of the 15 and almost as good IMO...


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

stopped by the bar a few weeks ago to see a friend. He's the bartender, friends parents own it... Want a Crown he says. No, not really What do you have for Scotch, feel like trying something different. All they have is Glen 12 so I said, well guess I'll try it. "Coke?" No. "Water?" No. "Rocks" hads me about a double on the rocks, "thanks." *insert sour face* what do you think? absolutely awful. "Yeah most people who try it say that." I did sip the air out of air the entire time until it became watered down and I just wanted to finish it up and get out of there because it took me 45 minutes to drink about a shots worth.  


I used to drink TONS of Rum & Vodka. Had a cheap and good Whiskey kick when I was in High School. Around the time I turned 21 I use to drink Cognac by the barrel. My friend use to work at a distributor so he'd bring home really good bottles of special edition Hennessey & once a bottle of XO (to die for). But my drink of choice the past several years has been Crown and Coke w/ the rare Crown on Ice. Fact of the matter is I don't drink very often because the mood just never strikes me. 

So now prior to this I have been wanting to try some Johnnie Walker. Really wanted Red label but my parents went down to WI (usually a couple-few cheaper in WI than here) so I gave them $20 hoping they'd cough up the difference and just grab the red. Well I have a bottle of Black Label here. I've been so tempted to give it a shot while I have a smoke that Glenlevit still has be cringing.  was going to try it out tonight but opted not to... So if you're read this far you care, so should I go ahead and drop some water in there or should I go ahead and drink this straight on the rocks? ty


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Sarge said:


> stopped by the bar a few weeks ago to see a friend. He's the bartender, friends parents own it... Want a Crown he says. No, not really What do you have for Scotch, feel like trying something different. All they have is Glen 12 so I said, well guess I'll try it. "Coke?" No. "Water?" No. "Rocks" hads me about a double on the rocks, "thanks." *insert sour face* what do you think? absolutely awful. "Yeah most people who try it say that." I did sip the air out of air the entire time until it became watered down and I just wanted to finish it up and get out of there because it took me 45 minutes to drink about a shots worth.
> 
> I used to drink TONS of Rum & Vodka. Had a cheap and good Whiskey kick when I was in High School. Around the time I turned 21 I use to drink Cognac by the barrel. My friend use to work at a distributor so he'd bring home really good bottles of special edition Hennessey & once a bottle of XO (to die for). But my drink of choice the past several years has been Crown and Coke w/ the rare Crown on Ice. Fact of the matter is I don't drink very often because the mood just never strikes me.
> 
> So now prior to this I have been wanting to try some Johnnie Walker. Really wanted Red label but my parents went down to WI (usually a couple-few cheaper in WI than here) so I gave them $20 hoping they'd cough up the difference and just grab the red. Well I have a bottle of Black Label here. I've been so tempted to give it a shot while I have a smoke that Glenlevit still has be cringing.  was going to try it out tonight but opted not to... So if you're read this far you care, so should I go ahead and drop some water in there or should I go ahead and drink this straight on the rocks? ty


Don't drink scotch like your other mixed drinks. Think of scotch like a cigar. You take a puff every 30~45 seconds, right? Take a sip, a small sip at that and enjoy the "flavor" of the sip. If you take in too much at the start, it will overwhelm your tongue and you won't enjoy the flavor coming from the drink. After all, it's not a drinking contest. That's how I drink my scotch neat.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Sarge:

What about trading the bottle for some sticks with BOTL in your area?


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

I aquired a taste for Scotch working in a bottling plant, my job was to load the bottles onto the line. Right next to me was the fillier drum so needless to say I was smelling it all day. Great job tho only one where I could be buzzed, They rotated everyone within 20 feet of the filler every hour for a 10 "fresh air" break.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

First was JB.. It sucked
2nd was Chivas it was a bit harsh.. drank with water and ice
3rd was dewers white... Much better still with w&I
4th was dewers black... Drank a few bottles of that, thought it was pretty good for the price range... always with a little w&I

Then I purchased a Belveni sampler pack after deciding to try single malts out... And finally I was Wowed!!!
Drank the belveni doublewood 12 first... threw in 1 cube... That stuff is amazing
still have the 15, and the 21 in the pack.. gonna bust those out here shortly.
Tried a Hiland park 12 today.. not bad stuff. also have a mini of glenlivit 12 waiting to try...
But for Me I believe I will be buying a 5th of the Belvenie doublewood 12 here very soon... Not sure if it will be the doublewood of another belvenie. Just have to finish the sampler pack then decide!!!

I Need to try the MacAllan also.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Tredegar said:


> I'll be honest Scotch is not my favorite hard liquor, rum is. But I did decide to buy a bottle of Laphroaig Quarter Cask recently to give it a shot. First off, my wife thought it was about the most evil, vile stuff in the world. And that was just the smell of it. I however braved it and found it to be interesting. I drank it over ice, and found that as it sat in the ice longer it mellowed out and the flavor profile of it changed for the positive. I like it, but cannot say I love it. Will I buy another bottle? Not sure. I still love my Ron Zacapa rum too much.


Ahhh... Ron Zacapa is good stuff.. Tried it out at the B&M when I was offered a glass... I need a bottle!!!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Hi Sarge:
> 
> What about trading the bottle for some sticks with BOTL in your area?


negativo on the BOTL in the area BOTL. I live in no mans land. I only have one friend that will even light up with me & that comes at my expensive.  probably just end up giving it a try. It's gotta be better than Glen. I hope....

anyway... any suggestions on a good stick to pair with a sipper of a Black Label? Stashed it outside so it's nice and chilled. Just waiting for that perfect time and that desire to crack it open w/ a nice cigar...


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

My first Scotch was Lagavulin. You might say I jumped into that proverbial deep end and found out I had webbed feet. I love my single malts, and have a strong preference for Islay malts. I don't like anything adulterating my Scotch, so it's neat for me only.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> still have the 15, and the 21 in the pack.. gonna bust those out here shortly.


The 15 is incredibly complex, but not quite as smooth as the 12yr Doublewood. However, the 21yr Portwood is the most amazing whisky that I have ever tasted. I have recently bought a full bottle of the stuff, and it is my treasure! You have no idea what kind of treat you have in store for yourself...


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

I made my introduction into whiskey with a bourbon (Rebel Yell). The stuff was terrible. I drank it anyway, as I had a whole bottle. I learned to drink it by taking a shot first, then pouring a couple ounces over ice. After the intense blast of the shot, the diluted whiskey over ice was easy to drink. 

I switched to cognac, and found it a lot easier to drink. I finally came back to whisky, but this time to Scotch whisky. I started out with the blends, Famous Grouse, Dewars White Label, and went on to the single malts. When out, I'll still drink JW Black, and the aforementioned blends.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

jwise said:


> I made my introduction into whiskey with a bourbon (Rebel Yell). The stuff was terrible. I drank it anyway, as I had a whole bottle. I learned to drink it by taking a shot first, then pouring a couple ounces over ice. After the intense blast of the shot, the diluted whiskey over ice was easy to drink.
> 
> I switched to *cognac*, and found it a lot easier to drink. I finally came back to whisky, but this time to Scotch whisky. I started out with the blends, Famous Grouse, Dewars White Label, and went on to the single malts. When out, I'll still drink JW Black, and the aforementioned blends.


I use to love Cognac. But after a bottle of XO and some special small release blends like Camp Romain from Hennessy my taste faded. Drinking VSOP or VS was just gross. I use o drink the .... out of Cognac though. I think that might have to be my next bottle. A nice bottle of something Cognac...

anyway since this thread popped back up. I cracked open that bottle of Johnnie Walker last week. Splash of H20 (about a shot), bottle in garage, nice and chilled, went out for a Cigar and poured a nice two splashes into the glass. Now this is something I Can drink. Maybe not quite enough water because it was a bit tart even while trying to sip but this stuff was really good. 1oooox better than that Glenlivet I had. I can definitely see Walker growing on me. Really glad I cracked it open instead of hanging onto it for a year+


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Interesting. Which Johnny Walker blend (Red, Black, Blue, Gold)?
Glenlivet is a lighter Speyside single. If you can pinpoint your Walker preference, I bet people can provide some different options you'd enjoy.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

I just tried the new Balvenie Caribbean Cask... aged in old rum barrels... VERY smooth.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

CaptainEnormous said:


> Interesting. Which Johnny Walker blend (Red, Black, Blue, Gold)?
> Glenlivet is a lighter Speyside single. If you can pinpoint your Walker preference, I bet people can provide some different options you'd enjoy.


I have a bottle of black label.

honestly, I think the Glenlivet was likely stale as shit. I thought about that recently. My friends parents own the bar, my friend was the bar tender and he says the clientele doesn't drink the stuff. So who knows how long it's been sitting there w/ a pour spout on it. Could have been sitting the past 10 years I've been going to the bar for all I know... but yeah, that JW Black was good. Thinking about having a glass here tonight w/ a smoke. Though it's freezing out there so I might just muster enough energy for the smoke


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

My local liquor store sells Glenlivet in a mini bottle. I wonder if you could buy that and give it a whirl? I honestly can't see Glenlivet being worse than a Black Label.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> First was JB.. It sucked
> 2nd was Chivas it was a bit harsh.. drank with water and ice
> 3rd was dewers white... Much better still with w&I
> 4th was dewers black... Drank a few bottles of that, thought it was pretty good for the price range... always with a little w&I
> ...


I LOVE my Balvenie. I think you're in for a surprise when you finally taste that Balvenie 15 Year Old. I try to taste other scotch, but I always find myself returning back to the good ol' Balvenie 15 Year Old. If you get a chance, try out Aberlour 16 Year. Another great single malt.


----------



## Ehlonya (Mar 5, 2008)

Not for sure if this has been covered, but I think you might have bought something that did not agree to your palate. IMO, general rule of thumb anything 12 yr and under add a drop or two of water to allow the aroma/flavor to blossom. But, if you truly want a very good scotch that does not break your piggy bank and is a decent beginner's SMS for newbie's, try Balvenie 12 year old Double Wood, decent drink to go with most cigars. Hope this helps.


----------

